# كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟



## بنت الفادى (3 فبراير 2007)

كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟​ 
الضيقة هى شركة حب فى آلام وصليب الرب يسوع، لذلك قال القديس الأنبا بولا: "من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله". وللتعامل معها هناك خمسة مفاتيح:

مفتاح الصلاة

بالصلاة والصوم نواجه كل مشاكلنا وتجاربنا وضيقاتنا "ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى" (مز 15:50)...
الكنيسة تعودت أن تواجه الضيقة بالصلاة والصـوم (مثــل معجزة نقل جبل المقطم - بطرس وخروجه من السجن..)، "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم" (مت 21:17).
ليتك تتعلم أن تتشفع بأحد القديسين فى وقت الضيقة، وتشركه معك فى المشكلة، وتلجأ إلى المذبح فهو يحل الكثير من المشاكل، كما كان يفعل البابا كيرلس ومارمينا شفيعه


مفتاح المواعيد

تذكر وعود الله فى الكتاب المقدس، وضعها أمامك :
"أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك" (أع 10:18).
"أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب" (تك 15:28). 
"تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت 28:11).
تدريب : ليتك تضع خطاً مميزاً تحت مواعيد الله الواردة فى الكتاب المقدس، وتستخدمها فـى وقت الضيقة "ذكرنى فنتحاكم معاً" (أش 26:43).


مفتاح الثقة

أعلم أن الله قادر أن يغير كل شئ إلى أفضل وإلى العكس.
"علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (أى 2:42).
كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن" (مر 23:9). 
"غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله" (مت 26:19) ليكن لك الإيمان بالله القادر على كل شئ.


مفتاح الرجاء

أعلم أن باب الله مفتوح أمامك على الـدوام، مهما أغلقت باقـى الأبـواب "هاأنــذا قــد جعلــت أمامك باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه" (رؤ 8:3). لا تنظر إلى الأبواب المغلقة، ولكن أنظر إلى 
المفتاح الذى فى يد الله. حتى لو تأخر الله فى حل المشكلة تذكر: "أنتظر الرب وليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك" (مز 14:27)..


مفتاح الأبدية

التطلع إلى الأبدية يخفف من وطأة الضيقة والآلام، ويرفع قلوبنا إلى الكنز السماوى. "لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدى" (2كو 17:4).

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

موضع جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (3 فبراير 2007)

> مفتاح المواعيد
> 
> تذكر وعود الله فى الكتاب المقدس، وضعها أمامك :
> "أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك" (أع 10:18).
> ...


 
*كلمات وآيات رائعة وفي غاية الأهمية *​ 
*شكرا ليكي بنت الفادي ... ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## adel baket (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بنت الفادى الرب يباركك على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمروكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم
اذكرونى فى صلوتكم​


----------



## جاسى (10 فبراير 2007)

كالعاده موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك:smil12:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

يستجيب لك الرب

هذه رساله خاصة لك تسمعها من الله على لسان داوود فلاتخف هذا الصوت تسمعه من داوود ومن الملائكة – صلي من أجل نفسك ومن أجل غيرك من الناس – الكنيسة تصلي من أجل الذين في كل شدة وضيقة.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

يرسل لك عوناً من قدسه ومن صهيون يعضدك

يرسل لك معونه يرسل لك من ينقذك- الله يعرف مشاكلك ويعرف أحتياجاتك فلذلك أطمئن. المعونه البشرية ممكن أن تخطيء أما معونة الله فهي مقدسة. عون الله تشعر فيها بيد الله وربما يأتي بطريقة لم تكن تنتظرها على الأطلاق.  مدينة صهيون هي مدينة الملك العظيم رمز لملك الله ومعناها من ملكوته وبركته. عندما يبدأ الله في حل المشكله تحل البركة إن الله قادر أن يخرج من الجافي حلاوة.

أحياناً تجد جميع الأبواب مغلقة ما عدا باب واحد ويبدوا ان يد الله قد فتحته عن طريق أحد الأشخاص الذين قد يستخدمهم الله لحل موضوعك. أحياناً ننسب حل المشكله لهؤلاء الأشخاص وننسى الله الذي رتب وجودهم لحلها.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

في يوم شدتك

"في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق" (يو33:16 ) أن الله لايمنع الشدة عن أولاده ولايمنع التجرية ولكنه يعطي انتصاراً واحتمالاً وحلاً. "أطلبوا تجدوا" الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه الا اذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك. المهم ان تؤمن ان الله سيتدخل في الوقت المناسب. وتوجد أمثله كثيرة في حياتنا وفي الكتاب المقدس مثل دانيال في جب الأسود و يونان في جوف الحوت ويوسف الصديق وسيدنا ابراهيم وسيدنا يعقوب و..... ولكن تأكد ان الرب هو الذي يستجيب "ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الانسان ويجعل البشر ذراعه"  (أر 5:17) ويجب أن تكون طلبتك حسب مشيئة الله  "تطلبون ولاتأخذون لأنكم تطلبون ردياٍ"  (يع 3:4).


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 فبراير 2007)

اقوال الاباء عن كيفية التعامل مع الضيقة ؟.....إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا(يعقوب2:1)



الترجمة الروجية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب (قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)



إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن (القديس مرقس)



من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها (القديس مرقس)



بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا(القديس مارإسحق السريانية   صلوا من اجلى اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟​
> الضيقة هى شركة حب فى آلام وصليب الرب يسوع، لذلك قال القديس الأنبا بولا: "من يهرب من الضيقة يهرب من الله". :
> 
> *سلام ونعمة يا بنت الفادي
> ...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 فبراير 2007)

كلما تقربت الى الله , ازدادت على التجارب والمتاعب والضيقات , حتى سئمت الحياة ومللتها , ولم اجد لى مخرجا الا بالابتعاد عن الله لكى استريح مثل سائر البشر المبتعدين .. فما معنى ان يأخد منى الله هدا الموقف ؟ 

والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا 

حينما تسير فى طريق الله , وتنمو حياتك الروحية , حينئد تحسدك الشياطين , وتحاول ان تبعدك عن طريق الله , بأمثال هده المتاعب التى تصافها .. 

فأن ابتعدت عن الله , وتركت الطريق الروحى , تكون قد حققت للشيطان رغبته , ويكون قد غلبك فى المعركة . 

اسمع قول الرسول " لايغلبنك الشر , بل اغلب الشر بالخير " ... 

فأن قامت عليك المتاعب , اصبر , وازداد فى عمل الخير بالاكثر حينئد ييأس الشيطان منك , ويرى ان المتاعب اتت بنتيجة عكسية , فيتركك ويبحث عن وسيلة اخرى .. 

وثق ان النعمة ستقف الى جوارك وتسندك وتعطيك الغلبة .. وهكدا ييأس الشيطان منك بدلا من ان تيأس انت من مراحم الله .. ان صبر الله وعد تدخله لانقادك من بدء المتاعب .. انما لاختبار قلبك ومدى تمسكه بالله ... 

ولا تظن ان المبتعدين عن الله يعيشون فى راحة ... 

فى داخلهم ضميرهم يتعبهم ولايستريحون .. وفى الابدية سيعيشون فى تعب دائم .. وعلى الارض ايضا الخطية تؤدى الى متاعب كثيرة .. وان كانت هناك راحة فهى راحة زائفة .. 

وثق ان كل تعب من اجل الرب له اجره .. هنا على الارض .. وهناك فى السماء .. حيث يأخد كل واحد اجرته بحسب تعبه " 1 كو 3 " .. 

ان قصة الغنى ولعازر المسكين تعطينا صورة واضحة عن هدا الموضوع .. والسيد المسيح قال لنا " فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق " ولكنه وعدنا بأنه حتى شعور رؤوسنا محصاه .. ووعدنا بتعزياته الكثيرة , وبأنه سيقودنا فى موكب نصرته .. 

ثم عليك ان تتفهم جيدا ان متاعبك ليست من الله .. وانما من الشيطان الدى يحسدك .. ومعلمنا يعقوب الرسول يقول " لايقل احد ادا جرب انى اجرب من قبل الله " يع 1 : 13 .. 

فهل تترك الله الدى لم يتعبك , وتنضم للشيطان الدى اتعبك ؟ وتكون كمن يعادى اصدقاءه , ويصادق اعداءه ؟ ... 

لدلك احتمل .. وخد بركة التعب واكليله .. وثق ان الله سيريحك , لانه قال " تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم " ... وقول لنفسك : ماهى متاعبى الى جوار تعب القديسين والشهداء من اجل الرب ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 فبراير 2007)

*+*


قد تكون الضيقات و التجارب لتقوية أبناء الله أو لإصلاحهم من خطية ما كما فى قصة أيوب التى سمح بها الله لينزع ما بداخله من كبرياء و الشعور بالكمال .. و ما أروع إفتخار الله بعبده أيوب امام إبليس عندما قال له :  فقال الرب للشيطان : هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي أيوب ؟ لأنه ليس مثله في الأرض . رجل كامل ومستقيم ، يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر  (أيو 1 : 8 ) .. فأجابة الشيطان بحقد و غيظ :  فأجاب الشيطان الرب وقال : هل مجانا يتقي أيوب الله ...

فالله تبارك إسمه يفخر بأبناءه الذين يعيشون معه بقلب نقى محتملين كل التجارب و الضيقات بصبر و رجاء ..


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف نتعامل مع الضيقة ؟*

موضع جميل 
:yaka:


----------

